# My Personal Experience with Lamictal/Lamotrigine



## Aokiji (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi DP community, I have recently recovered from *DP* which I had for 6 months with the help of a drug call *Lamictal*.

What is* Lamictal*?. *Lamictal* is an anti consultant drug that is used to treat *depression*, *bi polar disorder *and *epileptic seizures*.It has also been used off label to treat *depersonalization*. This is one of the drugs that the *DP Research Unit in England* has used to treat some patient who have had *DP*. It can be used on its own like in my case or it can be combine with another drug like an anti-depressant.

*First Week( 20th - 26th) January*

No changes at all in DP. This is to be expected since I just start taking the drug at it lowest level of *25mg*.

*Second Week(27th - 2nd) January*

Between Monday and Wednesday I notice some changes in my body. The tension head aches that I have had for a number of years has returned plus I can feel the pain in my right leg that always hurts me.

Between Thursday and Friday sexual desires return, Erection and libido improve. Orgasm fell a bit normal. Sexual graphic material aka Porn has some effect on me as it did before.

*Saturday 3rd February*

A deep sense of sadness is there along with other emotions. The death of my father and the lack of emotional bond is very strong in mind. And I start to cry and can feel true sorrow. It is not the hollow feel as with DP. The tears running down my face plus the internal sorrow, I can feel it all. There is still some DP but it is just in the background.

*Sunday 4th February *

A dramatic improvement in condition. Cognitive skills have improve. A desire to read and write has returned. Memory has greatly improved. My five senses are working fine. I have a mood. This is noticed by my Godmother and Sister. But most of all I able to think in a logical manner and have a definite feeling of self.

*Thursday 20th February*

I am up to *100mg* of *Lamictal* a day and I feel great. All of my sense are sharp even better than before. My brain operates at a high level because most of my fears, insecurities and normal worries do not effect me as it did before. My body feel great and everything seem to be *working 100%*.

So their is my experience with this drug which was the second that I was placed on by my doctor. Any questions about this drug or my drug research with I did while had *DP* reading every medication post twice, feel free to sent me a PM. As always Peace!


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Kind of gives me hope. 
I'm bringing in info on Lamactil + DP for my psychiatrist in a few weeks so hopefully I'll be able to try that, too.


----------



## steveouk (Oct 19, 2013)

This is fantastic.

I'm about to start 25mg a day along with my 20mg Lexapro soon. Just need to pick up the prescription.

I hope our stories are the same! I would love to get just a tiny portion of my life back.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Delighted for ya! Cheers for posting this! Hope you continue to improve and live a better life!

Youve given others lots of hope! Recovery is posiible....


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing this! Really gives hope to a lot of people on here.


----------



## pgarber (Aug 24, 2014)

I am always leery of drugs that are alleged to help because I worry of the side effects. The cure can be worse than the disease. That said, I will look into Lamictal and see if it's covered by my insurance. This is such an insidious disease because sometimes I'm not even sure if I'm feeling better or not.


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Aokiji said:


> Hi DP community, I have recently recovered from *DP* which I had for 6 months with the help of a drug call *Lamictal*.
> 
> What is* Lamictal*?. *Lamictal* is an anti consultant drug that is used to treat *depression*, *bi polar disorder *and *epileptic seizures*.It has also been used off label to treat *depersonalization*. This is one of the drugs that the *DP Research Unit in England* has used to treat some patient who have had *DP*. It can be used on its own like in my case or it can be combine with another drug like an anti-depressant.
> 
> ...


Hey great to hear but how about an update? How are you feeling lately and are you continuing with Lamictal? I'm currently on 50 mg a day... hoping it'll do something. At first I thought it was ... may just need an upping of dose.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

